# Need Graphics carx for PC budget 10k



## Ronnie012 (Mar 15, 2017)

Pc Specs
Intel Core I3 6100

Motherboard Gigabyte H110ms2
8 gb ddr4 ram corsair
Monitor Benq dl 2020


Looking to play Mass Effect Andromeda. 

Low power consumption preffered.

This is my first grPhics cRz purchase so not much idea. 

Budget extendable but if i can get a decent one at 10k that can play Me Andromeda tben preferred.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 15, 2017)

Get Zotac GTX 1050Ti


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks. I was planning for 1050ti. But one of my friends told me that gtx 1060 would be more power effiefficient. Is that true?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 15, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks. I was planning for 1050ti. But one of my friends told me that gtx 1060 would be more power effiefficient. Is that true?



Your budget isn't 20k, right?


----------



## mohit9206 (Mar 15, 2017)

1050Ti at 12k is a good deal. There will be discount on it on 17th March on mdcomputer between 12pm-1pm.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 15, 2017)

1060gtx is much more powerful than 1050ti. But your budget lets you fit 1050ti only. If you can go till 20k, try to get 1060gtx 6GB variant.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 15, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Your budget isn't 20k, right?



Mdcomputers is giving discount on 1050ti and 1060 on 17th. So i thought if i can get it around 10k(1060 3gb) @40%.

But the thing is whether 1060 is more power efficient than 1050ti?

- - - Updated - - -



mohit9206 said:


> 1050Ti at 12k is a good deal. There will be discount on it on 17th March on mdcomputer between 12pm-1pm.



ya i know. That's why i thought if i could get a 1060 3gb at 12k?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 15, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Mdcomputers is giving discount on 1050ti and 1060 on 17th. So i thought if i can get it around 10k(1060 3gb) @40%.
> 
> But the thing is whether 1060 is more power efficient than 1050ti?
> 
> ...



Why are you trying to get 3GB GTX 1060? 

Forget about efficiency, 1060 won't come under 15k.

1050ti has TDP of 75W and 1060 has 120W.

Still if you want a 1060, get the 6GB version.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 15, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> 1060gtx is much more powerful than 1050ti. But your budget lets you fit 1050ti only. If you can go till 20k, try to get 1060gtx 6GB variant.


If i get gtx 1060 3gb at 12-13k i might opt for it. 

But can my 450 w psu support it?


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 15, 2017)

What's your PSU though?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> If i get gtx 1060 3gb at 12-13k i might opt for it.
> 
> But can my 450 w psu support it?



What PSU do you have?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 15, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why are you trying to get 3GB GTX 1060?
> 
> Forget about efficiency, 1060 won't come under 15k.
> 
> ...


Gtx 1060 3gb is givem as the recommended graphics card for running me andromeda. But I guess the 75w tdp vs 120w of 1060 settles it.

Can't afford 1060 6gb.

- - - Updated - - -



saswat23 said:


> What PSU do you have?



Antec Vp450 p 450w psu


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 15, 2017)

1050 ti then.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 16, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> If i get gtx 1060 3gb at 12-13k i might opt for it.
> 
> But can my 450 w psu support it?



1060 3GB is little less in performance than 1060 6GB, as 3GB has 128 less CUDA cores than 6GB variant. Still, its a better choice than 1050ti anyday.
450w is good enough for 1050 or 1060 cards. However, the quality of PSU matters. Whats your PSU?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 16, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> 1050 ti then.



Okay thanks

- - - Updated - - -



Vineet Sharma said:


> 1060 3GB is little less in performance than 1060 6GB, as 3GB has 128 less CUDA cores than 6GB variant. Still, its a better choice than 1050ti anyday.
> 450w is good enough for 1050 or 1060 cards. However, the quality of PSU matters. Whats your PSU?


My PSU is Antec Vp 450 p 450 w psupsu. So for me the lesser power consumption of graphics card the betterion


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 16, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Okay thanks
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Its a good psu. you are good to go.The wattage is above recommendation. You can put any 1050 or 1060 card with it


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 16, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Its a good psu. you are good to go.The wattage is above recommendation. You can put any 1050 or 1060 card with it



Okay thanks

- - - Updated - - -

By the way which brand to buy? Zotac Gigabyte Asus Msi or Ino3d?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Okay thanks
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> By the way which brand to buy? Zotac Gigabyte Asus Msi or Ino3d?



Warranty wise: Zotac for 5 years
Else buy whichever is cheapest from EVGA, Asus, Gigabyte or MSI.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Mar 17, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Warranty wise: Zotac for 5 years
> Else buy whichever is cheapest from EVGA, Asus, Gigabyte or MSI.



Thanks. I think i'll get Zotac.


----------

